# Staying home too much



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

i observed staying indoors for more than 2 days makes me feel depressed and paranoic , i feel more anxiety during the week i have uni and other activities and im fine but when im left too much alone im going batty anyone else can relate ?


----------



## HackerZC (Jan 2, 2011)

Sanctus said:


> i observed staying indoors for more than 2 days makes me feel depressed and paranoic , i feel more anxiety during the week i have uni and other activities and im fine but when im left too much alone im going batty anyone else can relate ?


I used to be like this a few years ago. At the time I was always going out to parties, hanging out with friends, dating, and generally doing tons of stuff. I was ALWAYS doing something. 
On the few occasions that things did die down and I was left without any real social interaction for a couple days it would drive me insane. I'd get depressed, anxious, and paranoid that the reason no one was calling me or anything was because no one cared about me because there was something wrong with me, etc.
The only way I found to make things better was to go out and be around people I knew.

Funny thing is, this whole "needing people" thing is pretty much what ended up driving everyone away. I was pretty much told that I needed to "learn to stand on your own two feet" and they ended up ignoring I even existed (my entire social circle). After three years of being neglected and shunned like that I don't exactly have the same desire to go out and be social that I used to (I actually became socially avoidant as a result).


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah man. I feel like its not that I want to stay home, but I have absolutely nothing to do. I try to go out as much as possible for the reasons you've described. I don't know if its the same for you, but I feel like this comes from me thinking that I'm not doing anything productive to progress in life. That's just my angle on it.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

It's normal to feel that way when you stay home for too long. We'r social animals, we need people 
: / 
I usually feel the worse on week ends , on week days I have school so t least I leave my room for few hours. Most of the time though I go to school on week ends too, I love my life it's so fun !


----------



## msh (Mar 19, 2012)

I love staying home alone. During holidays I almost never go out other than for buying groceries. Learning for exams and watching tv series fulfills me. Time seems to go by so fast anyway. Going out on weekends during the semester is something I could absolutely not imagine. I really need that time alone.


----------



## tuagerard77 (Feb 2, 2014)

*How I feel*

Lately I've been noticing more and more, the feeling I get when I've been stuck at home too long.

I just spent the last 5 days at home from school because of the issues with weather where I am. The only time I went out was to go out for dinner and that was only for about an hour.

Just about every day, I feel this horrible need to just get out of the house and go do something. It's gotten to the point where if I don't go out SOMEWHERE and do SOMETHING, I get super super irritable. I'll get angry easy, I'll get more emotional, so I might cry over stupid things, and I just feel this feeling of panic.

It's definitely a fear of some sort, but I can't figure out what the name for it is. I've looked everywhere for a name. It's not claustrophobia because it's not a fear of small spaces. You could tape me up in a box for an hour and I wouldn't be worried about it. But it's similar. I hate being at home all the time, but just going outside and walking around doesn't help it much. Yes, I get out of the house, but that's boring. I feel the urge to be with friends, or go to the store, or just go do something.

It doesn't bother me too much when I've been at school all week, because at least I'm doing something during the day, but the weekends are dreadful. If my parents go anywhere, I ask to go with, because I just cannot stand staying at home. When they tell me I need to stay, it drives me insane. Being at home alone is just as horrible, so usually I'll go cook.

Cooking seems to be the only thing that really gives me any sort of relief from the anxiety I get. I'll make something like cronuts, since it takes so much of my time. I don't always eat whatever I make, because if I were to do so, I would be super obese. But I definitely cook a lot.

I'm going to talk to my doctor about this later on this month, and see what he has to say about this. Because it's starting to worry me.

And it seems to get worse with added stress. Like recently, I lost one of my friends. That made it much worse.

Hopefully someone else will get information on this.


----------



## CaramelTron (Feb 8, 2014)

I can relate. I go to work and other than that hardly anything else. I do force myself out to see friends sometimes normally because they nag me though. I prefer to be home in my bubble.


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes, definitely. I wind up feeling isolated and alone, like I'm not even part of the world anymore and have been forgotten.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

I stayed indoor for a year now. I'm a loser I know


----------

